# anybody put a plow on a 2007 Toyota Tundra?



## PA-plow-at-home

I've been looking at the new '07 Toyota Tundra.
My local Toyota dealer says this new Tundra was designed to handle a plow, and that buyers now don't have to worry about warranty issues when a plow is mounted, because Toyota anticipated that plows (light weight and mid weight plows) would be mounted on the new Tundra.
The dealer says there are mounts available, or will be available soon. They weren't sure whcih plow company, but they thought it was Western.
The dealer is willing to have a plow installed, and have it financed into the entire vehicle purchase. I told them that I would have to write into the sales contract that the vehicle warranty will not be affected by the mounting of the plow, and the dealer says thats OK.

I would only need a lightweight plow, for plowing my own driveway, such as a Western Suburbanite, or Blizzard 720LT.

*Anybody seen a plow on a new '07 Tundra yet?*

The new Tundra has "limited slip differentials" via braking action. By my definition, thats not real "limited slip".
*Does the lack of a real limited slip differential on the new Tundra make it a poor candidate for any kind of plowing?*
If you get the new Tundra with the 5.7L V8, you get a 10.5" rear differential. *Is it likely that a real limited slip setup will be offered in the aftermarket soon?*

*Any idea why you can't get the rear defroster in the regular cab version of the new Tundra?*


----------



## SnoFarmer

PA-plow-at-home;385734 said:


> I've been looking at the new '07 Toyota Tundra.
> My local Toyota dealer says this new Tundra was designed to handle a plow, and that buyers now don't have to worry about warranty issues when a plow is mounted, because Toyota anticipated that plows (light weight and mid weight plows) would be mounted on the new Tundra.
> . I told them that I would have to write into the sales contract that the vehicle warranty will not be affected by the mounting of the plow, and the dealer says thats OK.
> 
> *Any idea why you can't get the rear defroster in the regular cab version of the new Tundra?*


Dodge, toyota. whats next a ford?

Yes, all MFG's will warranty your truck if plow your drive only.(personal use)
If you are for hire. For Hire=commercial use= for money.
They may not cover you but most will.
Other MFG's anticipate plows being used on there trucks also.

The dealer may say O.K. but it's the warranty adjuster/adviser that will have the last say if it will be covered or not.

What about the ABS syestem?

Q. What is the hang up you have with this rear window defroster?

next, what color? 

are you related to westernboy16?

ps. the yoda will been timbrens also:waving:


----------



## Flipper

I have seen two with Fishers on them. at a dealer. They were real Fishers not the Homesteaders. My Fisher dealer though can't get a mounting kit for them yet. So I am not sure what that means. I think I will take a ride up to the Toyota dealer I saw them at and get a closer look.


----------



## snowgm

Last I saw they only came with a 3800lb front-axle. This was on info straight from the Toyota upfitter site.

You can't put a "real" plow on a 3800lb axle - that's mid-weight territory.

If they have a "plow-prep" front axle I haven't heard about it.


----------



## basher

snowgm;385966 said:


> Last I saw they only came with a 3800lb front-axle. This was on info straight from the Toyota upfitter site.
> 
> You can't put a "real" plow on a 3800lb axle - that's mid-weight territory.
> 
> If they have a "plow-prep" front axle I haven't heard about it.


Back in the day the 3800 lbs front axle was the standard for the 3/4 ton pick up. look at any of the manufacturers app. guides from the early 90s and the only footnote would be min. 3800lbs fgaw


----------



## Yaz

Don't buy a Toyota, Buy a Chevy, GMC or a Ford.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

SnoFarmer;385857 said:


> Dodge, toyota. whats next a ford?


Since I haven't bought the plow or the vehicle yet, any vehicle maker's product is something to consider. I like Toyota for their reliability, but I'm willing to consider Dodge, Ford, GMC/Chevy, and Toyota. There are dealers for all those brands close to where I live. I'd like to make a well-informed decision, based on my needs, which is why I ask the questions here.



SnoFarmer;385857 said:


> What about the ABS syestem?


 The '07 Toyota Tundra has ABS brakes at all four wheels. For me, 4-whl ABS is necessary.



SnoFarmer;385857 said:


> Q. What is the hang up you have with this rear window defroster?


 For me, a rear window defroster is necessary. In my opinion, the lack of a rear window defroster is an unacceptable cost-cutting measure by vehicle mfrs. If its not a standard item, it should at least be available as an option. I've seen the need for rear window defrosters in various pick-up trucks during storms, and I've read quite a few comments on the PlowSite.com forums by people who have said they wished they had a rear window defroster.



SnoFarmer;385857 said:


> next, what color?


I'm guessing you are trying to suggest that my questions are petty, and not worthwhile.



SnoFarmer;385857 said:


> are you related to westernboy16?


 I'm new to PlowSite.com, so I don't know who "westerboy16" is. Do you treat all new comers to PlowSite this way?


----------



## YardMedic

I can imagine Toyota will make provisions for adding full size plows to Tundras, as they're being touted as full size trucks. When Ford came out with their new F150 probably 10 years ago, they couldn't handle a plow on the front ends. Was it the plow manufacturers or Ford saying this, I'm not sure. Ford eventually modified the 150, and it sounds like Toyota is doing the same for their trucks. Hope it works for you! 


~Kevin


----------



## SnoFarmer

PA-plow-at-homeI'm considering buying a used 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 (4x4 said:


> Since I haven't bought the plow or the vehicle yet, any vehicle maker's product is something to consider. I like Toyota for their reliability, but I'm willing to consider Dodge, Ford, GMC/Chevy, and Toyota. There are dealers for all those brands close to where I live. I'd like to make a well-informed decision, based on my needs, which is why I ask the questions here.
> 
> Are you going to ask this same Q in each MFG'S forum?
> You could go to the NEW to the Industry and ask once you would get more responses.
> 
> The '07 Toyota Tundra has ABS brakes at all four wheels. For me, 4-whl ABS is necessary.
> 
> ABS is the last option you want on ice & snow. IT LENGHTHENS stopping distences, you may be able to turn but you will not stop in time.
> 
> For me, a rear window defroster is necessary. In my opinion, the lack of a rear window defroster is an unacceptable cost-cutting measure by vehicle mfrs. If its not a standard item, it should at least be available as an option. I've seen the need for rear window defrosters in various pick-up trucks during storms, and I've read quite a few comments on the PlowSite.com forums by people who have said they wished they had a rear window defroster.
> 
> If you Keep the rear window CLEAN they do not fog up.
> I've been in the snow bizz since 1981 I have never had a rear-window defogger never needed one. It is unnecessary. If you want one thats fine. It just seams dumb to base your decision on this option.
> COLOR]
> 
> I'm new to PlowSite.com, so I don't know who "westerboy16" is. Do you treat all new comers to PlowSite this way?



We get a lot of kids who come through and ask the same Q, like you did. Then ask it over and over again only changing the make and color of the vehicle.
The Q. what truck is best for plowing? Has been asked over and over and over and usually ends up in an argument.

And you did not tell us the only way your going to buy a truck is if you can buy it with a plow already installed.

Now, are you buying a new truck to go into the plowing business or to just plow your own drive?

A new truck is a bad idea if you are going into this business. (get a good used latemodel)
If it's to do your own drive. STOP, and hire a professional.
You can have your drive plowed for a really long time for 30K.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

SnoFarmer;386083 said:


> If you Keep the rear window CLEAN they do not fog up.


I wasn't necessarily talking about the inside of the window. I was referring mostly to the outside of the window. During our last two storms here in southeastern PA, I had my back window (on a pickup) get semi-covered in ice, while driving, which necessitated the use of the rear defroster. I was glad I had it. And the outside of the window was clean, but the ice still attached to it, while driving in the storms.



SnoFarmer;386083 said:


> We get a lot of kids who come through and ask the same Q, like you did. Then ask it over and over again...


I wish I was a "kid". Unfortunately, I'm older than I ever thought I'd be. The only good part about having gotten this far in life is having the money to buy the things I want; but I'd trade it all for my youth again...



SnoFarmer;386083 said:


> Now, are you buying a new truck to go into the plowing business or to just plow your own drive?


I'm not going to plow as a business. I just want to plow my driveway.



SnoFarmer;386083 said:


> If it's to do your own drive. STOP, and hire a professional. You can have your drive plowed for a really long time for 30K.


Great idea. Over the last five years I've have quotes ranging from $50 to $200, for each plowing of my driveway. The $50 guys never showed up, at all. The $100 guy broke down doing other plowing. The $200 guys only did the plowing after they did their commercial accounts, which was 4-6 hours after I was hoping to drive out of my driveway; AND they did a rather sloppy job, such as not doing the area close to the garage doors, and scraping up the lawn adjacent to the asphalt, etc, etc. I could do a better job with my big snowblower, and have it done before the plow guys even show up. But as we all know, its no fun to be outside in the windy cold while blowing snow. This is no criticism of the plow people. They do the best they can, but I think I could do a better job of plowing my driveway because I know my driveway better than anybody else. And I could plow it whenever I feel that it needs to be plowed. If I plow it, I don't have to wait for somebody else. Thats worth a lot to me.

I need the pickup bed anyways, and I'd prefer a new vehicle (since I'd probably keep it for 10 or more years) that is optioned out with everything that I want on it. A sizeable pickup truck is larger than what I currently have, and would allow me to mount a plow. So I figure, why not spend a few grand extra, and get a plow. Then I can plow my own driveway.

*I value the opinions of everybody on this website, even if somebody throws some negative comments at me.
I'm just here trying to get some info from people who know a lot more than me. And maybe someday I'll be able to help some newcomers.*

*SnoFarmer*, if I buy a big pickup and a plow, and if it ends up being a mistake, and if I find a reliable plow service to take its place, then I'll just chalk it up to another life lesson.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Hey, Welcome Back:waving: 

Some opinions are thrown out there to make you think.
negative- contradicting your decision. Positive supportive.
Doesn't make them wrong.

So you already have a plow truck ? What make and model and what kind of plow?

Good luck on that rear window. Short of having a rear wiper installed your going to have ice build up around the window. BUT this will not be a problem if you are only plowing your own drive. It takes time for this to occur.
I don't think you will have any problems with this as it should only take you 5 to 10 minutes to plow your drive.

Most run there defrosters on high and have window cracked to fully open.
Only during a really heavy storm and after hr.s of plowing do I experience and Ice build up around the window.
And yes keeping the window clean inside and out will almost evaluates this and a coat of rain-x helps.

As far as your previous plow services. The reasons you mentioned are the ones that most home owners site as the biggest problems.

Plowing is not rocket science but it is harder than it looks.
You will still need to shovel snow away from the garage you will still dig up the grass and hit the mail box.

You already know all of this right?
Good luck shopping for your new ride.


----------



## Averysdad

The local Toyota dealer has a new Tundra with a full size Fisher (not Homesteader) in the lot. I'll try and get a picture for you guys.....


----------



## wild bill

*tundra plow*

boss makes a sport duty plow for this truck:salute:


----------



## scottL

BS  

I checked the new Tundra out top to bottom and talked with the regional rep in upper Illinois. Double checked at a few dealers and many contacts with whom ever responds to Toyota corporate emails. Originally they were going to come to market with a plow that Toyota made. However, they decided NOT to do such for the launch. No further comment on that they would give. They then said Western is making a plow for the Tundra but, it will not be ready for several months and there where no details. Bottom line - take a look at the front suspension and you will notice it will not hold a full plow with out damage.

I did test one out on some mixed snow and packed snow and the tail broke loose way too easily. Way too easily!

Sharp truck, many thoughtful designs but, plowing is not going to be one of them at this time. They are expected to bring to market a 2500/3500 equivalent in 2009-2011 if the new generation sells well.


----------



## Snowbrdr360

Yaz;386027 said:


> Don't buy a Toyota, Buy a Chevy, GMC or a Ford.


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## countrydoc

PA: I just gotta throw my inexperienced 2-cents in here...

You are getting some harsh responses. I am new here also, but have only had helpful responses to my questions, even from people who disagree with me. Harsh responses that make you re-consider a potentially bad decision are helpful; harsh responses that are just critical because you like Toyota instead of GM (or whatever) are useless...

If you are only doing personal plowing, look around at all the people who have great things to say about plowing with Tacomas, Rangers, and other small trucks. (Heck, I saw one post from a guy plowing with a Chevy Astro van!) They can't hold the heavy commercial-grade plows, but do you really need one of those to plow your driveway? Look around and I think you'll find a bunch of people who can tell you all kinds of good stories about reliable and effective plowing with 4-cyl toyotas using light-duty or homeowner plows. And the cost savings are substantial. It is right that you can pay for endless winters of professional plowing for the $30K of a new truck, but you can also get a decent used light-duty plow for under $2000, and at today's costs of plowing that can pay for itself in just a few years. Or if you look around, you can find a used truck with a plow on it for about the same cost as buying a new plow for your new truck, and then your new truck could be spared the work of plowing. Consider all your options...

I share your same frustrations at having someone else plow my road and driveway too, and that's how I ended up here. Good luck with your truck and plow search.


----------



## countrydoc

Snowbrdr360;387922 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!


"
Quote:
Originally Posted by Yaz View Post
Don't buy a Toyota, Buy a Chevy, GMC or a Ford.
Couldn't have said it better myself!"

Correct me if I am wrong...isn't this the Import Trucks/Light Duty section??


----------



## Yaz

countrydoc;389075 said:


> "
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Yaz View Post
> Don't buy a Toyota, Buy a Chevy, GMC or a Ford.
> Couldn't have said it better myself!"
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong...isn't this the Import Trucks/Light Duty section??


Yes it is.. and he hadn't bought the toy yet ,so I wanted to help him out. It's my opinion and if you don't like it, don't read it.


----------



## Flipper

I would advise to only take the advice of people who have experience running or repairing a specific piece of equipment, be it a truck, plow etc or anything else. 

I run both Full Size trucks (have owned all three majors) and Toyotas, as I have said each have there place. 

I have owned many different brands (and repaired many others) of snowplows.

One guy, who has always owned a Dodge (or Chevy or Ford or Toyota) has no real experience. Yes they are entitled to there opinions but I would weigh where they are coming from.


----------



## basher

Averysdad;387578 said:


> The local Toyota dealer has a new Tundra with a full size Fisher (not Homesteader) in the lot. I'll try and get a picture for you guys.....


If so they disregarded the Fisher recommendations. Fisher lists a Homesteader and the LD plow for this truck.

If you're considering plowing with a 1/2 ton truck Toyota does it (builds a 1/2 ton) as well as anyone.

The 7.5 Snoway 26 series goes well with this truck. I have customers pushing 7'6" 22 series with Tacos, quite successfully. I have one customer who has used a tundra (old body) for about 6 years. Changed the plow to his new 06 tundra this past fall. He calls it his monster snow moving machine. He use to run ford 3/4s but says he will never go back to an "American made dinosaur."

I personally feel for commercial work a 3/4 is the only way to go, but for home use you could use a lawn tractor if you plowed with the storm, so a Tundra should do you just fine for your own drive.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

The new 07 tundras can hand the following according to western

All models - Surbanite

Extend cabs - Midweight

Reg cabs - 7.5' Pro


----------



## AmericanHandymn

Flipper;385867 said:


> I have seen two with Fishers on them. at a dealer. They were real Fishers not the Homesteaders. My Fisher dealer though can't get a mounting kit for them yet. So I am not sure what that means. I think I will take a ride up to the Toyota dealer I saw them at and get a closer look.


Which toyota dealer had those...I am picking mine up on Monday and would like to know which dealer in my area is "plow friendly" so to speak.


----------



## Flipper

Litchfield Toyota. I also heard from a friend who looked at one (test drove) with a Fisher Plow on it at Torrington Toyota.


----------



## basher

itsgottobegreen;389109 said:


> The new 07 tundras can hand the following according to western
> 
> All models - Surbanite
> 
> Extend cabs - Midweight
> 
> Reg cabs - 7.5' Pro


Where did you get the info on the regular cab? My research has only shown the mid-weight for that truck in any confirguation.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Well any western dealer got a update flyer showing a 7.5' pro on the new tundra. Along with all the new plow configurations for the new tundra.


----------



## AmericanHandymn

Flipper;390612 said:


> Litchfield Toyota. I also heard from a friend who looked at one (test drove) with a Fisher Plow on it at Torrington Toyota.


Thank you...Im all the way down by danbury, and purchased in NY, but I would love to see one with a plow on it.


----------



## Flipper

I'm in Brookfield:waving: . You didn't purchase in Danbury??? I wonder why??? 

I saw these in my travels, but if I was going to buy a new Toyota it would be from Litchfield or Bantam. They are both great to deal with.


----------



## basher

itsgottobegreen;390658 said:


> Well any western dealer got a update flyer showing a 7.5' pro on the new tundra. Along with all the new plow configurations for the new tundra.


The western, the Fisher quick match on the web sites only show the LD, Suburbanite or Homesteader.


----------



## Flipper

The e-match online system is never current. I have the newest guides from Fisher, just came a week ago and they show an RD for it. 

I still cannot get a kit for one though (not that I need one but I checked and it is backordered)


----------



## bribrius

i dunno. i had two nissans and traded my last one for a chevy. granted they were small trucks not the full sized but even looking at the full size i felt doubtful.

i needed to plow and tow a boat.

the chevy is only a half ton and im thinking next time ill buy a three quarter or one ton. 
but i know there was no way i was buying a foreign truck again full sized or not for towing the boat and plowing. dont get me wrong. i beat the crap out of them nissans weight wise (severly overloaded) and wasnt nice to them and they kept running. one ended up needed a new front end under it but hey.... they worked.
just dont think the boat towing and plowing was a good idea no matter what the book on the full sized said the towing, fgaw were.

lack of trust there...... and thats from someone that has owned two nissan trucks. a subaru 4x4. a toyota etc.etc. perhaps in a few years ill be more comfortable with the idea of working fullsized imports in buy one. but not this year.


----------



## Tractor Plower

Why not look at Snoway? Can't think of a better/ more effective plow that will be easy on the front end. Down Pressure sure works wonders on a light plow. For what you're doing, don't worry about the lack of limited slip rear end, you've got 4wd anyways. 
As much as I am not particularly fond of a heavy plow on the front of the new 'yota, as long as you don't drive all 'round town, and use it as you say you will (personal use) I can't see much problem with what you have in mind. You'll prolly take it alot easier on your equipment than most of the commercial operators anyways. 
Have you ever owned a F-150? what about a Chevy 1500HD?

-mike


----------



## Flipper

Saw a 07 Tundra at the boat ramp today. He had a Boss truckside frame on his. I don't know much about the Boss frames but it looked like every other one I have seen on fullsize trucks.

Incidentaly he was pulling a big like 28-30ft boat with twin merc v-8s and pulling the long hill from the river I was running just over the speed limit at 35mph pulling my 19ft bowrider comfortably and he was pulling away from me.


----------



## GLLLC

Yaz;386027 said:


> Don't buy a Toyota, Buy a Chevy, GMC or a Ford.


Toyota's are P.O.S.


----------



## TundraScout

*Tundra*

FYI: The 07 Tundras have a 4000lb front axle rating and part of the reason I bought mine.
I've seen a BOSS plow on a Tundra, but I believe it's THE test model. The word around Iron Mountain is that they are talking with Toyota Corporate to become thier "Stock Supplier" of plows.
If you need a plow to begin with, arent you more than likely going to need 4WD on anyway?
A friend of mine has a Ford 250 with a Boss plow and due to the weight balance he leaves it in 4WD all the time to keep from skidding and leaves the plow on all the time.
I'll be able to plow, pull 10,500lbs. or move 1910lbs in the bed.....stock.


----------



## basher

There is not enough EXCESS axle capacity to install a full size plow on a tundra. Regardless of marketing claims they are a half ton P/U at best.

We add timbrens for towing all the time. I have one customer who is forcing the dealer to take her's back because it won't handle her 3 horse Gooseneck. Set it right down on the axle stubbers!

I'm sure some people will over load the front end, or the back end and talk about the fabled toyota build quality. But Nissan Tundra is a better truck and they realistically call it a 1/2 ton. 

If you want a plow truck only the American "big 3" understand the work load the working consumer puts on his truck. If you are one of the 62% of the people who do nothing with a truck but play a tundra might suffice, but for a working truck 3/4 ton is the way to go.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

basher;413533 said:


> ...for a working truck 3/4 ton is the way to go.


What exactly qualifies a truck as being a "3/4 ton", or a "1 ton" truck?
I always thought those descriptors (1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, 1 ton) referred to the payload capacity. The Tundra's payload capacity, for most configurations, is around 1500 pounds or more. Doesn't that qualify it as a "3/4 ton"? Yet most people refer to it as a "1/2 ton". Why is that?


----------



## wild bill

*plow truck*

boss makes a standard duty plow for this truck now ,if you wanted to push it you can use a super duty on a standard duty mount !!!!


----------



## TRUCK CHAMPION

PA-plow-at-home;385734 said:


> I've been looking at the new '07 Toyota Tundra.
> My local Toyota dealer says this new Tundra was designed to handle a plow, and that buyers now don't have to worry about warranty issues when a plow is mounted, because Toyota anticipated that plows (light weight and mid weight plows) would be mounted on the new Tundra.
> The dealer says there are mounts available, or will be available soon. They weren't sure whcih plow company, but they thought it was Western.
> The dealer is willing to have a plow installed, and have it financed into the entire vehicle purchase. I told them that I would have to write into the sales contract that the vehicle warranty will not be affected by the mounting of the plow, and the dealer says thats OK.
> 
> I would only need a lightweight plow, for plowing my own driveway, such as a Western Suburbanite, or Blizzard 720LT.
> 
> *Anybody seen a plow on a new '07 Tundra yet?*
> 
> The new Tundra has "limited slip differentials" via braking action. By my definition, thats not real "limited slip".
> *Does the lack of a real limited slip differential on the new Tundra make it a poor candidate for any kind of plowing?*
> If you get the new Tundra with the 5.7L V8, you get a 10.5" rear differential. *Is it likely that a real limited slip setup will be offered in the aftermarket soon?*
> 
> *Any idea why you can't get the rear defroster in the regular cab version of the new Tundra?*


The heater will take care of it.


----------



## TRUCK CHAMPION

GLLLC;393818 said:


> Toyota's are P.O.S.


according to what?


----------



## TRUCK CHAMPION

PA-plow-at-home;385734 said:


> I've been looking at the new '07 Toyota Tundra.
> My local Toyota dealer says this new Tundra was designed to handle a plow, and that buyers now don't have to worry about warranty issues when a plow is mounted, because Toyota anticipated that plows (light weight and mid weight plows) would be mounted on the new Tundra.
> The dealer says there are mounts available, or will be available soon. They weren't sure whcih plow company, but they thought it was Western.
> The dealer is willing to have a plow installed, and have it financed into the entire vehicle purchase. I told them that I would have to write into the sales contract that the vehicle warranty will not be affected by the mounting of the plow, and the dealer says thats OK.
> 
> I would only need a lightweight plow, for plowing my own driveway, such as a Western Suburbanite, or Blizzard 720LT.
> 
> *Anybody seen a plow on a new '07 Tundra yet?*
> 
> The new Tundra has "limited slip differentials" via braking action. By my definition, thats not real "limited slip".
> *Does the lack of a real limited slip differential on the new Tundra make it a poor candidate for any kind of plowing?*
> If you get the new Tundra with the 5.7L V8, you get a 10.5" rear differential. *Is it likely that a real limited slip setup will be offered in the aftermarket soon?*
> 
> *Any idea why you can't get the rear defroster in the regular cab version of the new Tundra?*


The new tundra is the only half ton on the market that will actually send power to ALL 4 WHEELS when engaged in 4wd. Tundra's A-TRAC system uses the ABS to transfer power across the open differentals to the wheels with more grip. If you chained a Tundra to a large tree, put it in 4-HI and stomped on the gas it would dig 4 holes, not 2 or 3.


----------



## JD Dave

Are local Toyota dealer had an 8'2 Boss on a Tundra for well over 5 years. I think it's a Tundra anyway. The truck delivers parts and has over 200k. I was having breakfast at the local restaurant and the service manager pulled in. I asked him about the truck and he said they had to beef the front end up alot and custom fit the mount. They only use it for their lot but it works real good. He agreed for commercial plowing to buy at least a 3/4 ton but the owner's of the dealership wanted the Boss on there for advertising. I think Toyota makes a really good product.


----------



## itzkcatz

Dont buy the blizzard 720lt, They rust and they trip way to easy, I have a 07 tundra crew max i love it


----------



## bribrius

i say just go buy a ford or a chevy, or a dodge. preferably the chevy


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

TRUCK CHAMPION;434813 said:


> The heater will take care of it.


Why does the Tundra CrewMax get a rear defroster, but not the regular cab Tundra and not the double cab Tundra?

If I relied on the heater to clear the rear window, that could take 15+ minutes before I could drive away. A rear defroster would take care of the problem in less than 2-minutes.

There is just no excuse for the Tundra regular cab (and the double cab) to not have a rear defroster. It should at least be an option.


----------



## wild bill

*tundra*

i amend my earlier statement boss make's sport duty and standard duty plow's (we put a 7'6" vee plow with timbrens ) it held it pretty good with out them .


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

I found this YouTube video of a new Tundra with a _Northman_ snow plow:





I found it in a discussion thread on TundraSolutions.com's forums. Here is the link to it:
http://www.tundrasolutions.com/forums/tundra/118478-awesome-snow-plow-2007-tundra-youtube/

Is anybody familiar with "Northman" snowplows?


----------



## Jt13speed

Well at least they matched the color. Otherwise, i dindt see any plow on northman's website that is anywhere near 450lbs like it says on that video description. Still not a fan of the tundras.


----------



## Bernie Lomax

scottL;387909 said:


> They are expected to bring to market a 2500/3500 equivalent in 2009-2011 if the new generation sells well.


I would be so thrilled if I could get a HD Toyota.



GLLLC;393818 said:


> Toyota's are P.O.S.


Yeah, so unreliable, poorly built... I know 



PA-plow-at-home;448425 said:


> I found this YouTube video of a new Tundra with a _Northman_ snow plow:


That's exciting to see a plow on that truck, BUT that front end is really squatting with that plow raised.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

no but we did pull the tundra upto the plow to see how it would look, lol


----------



## Flipper

Kind of looks like a Ram from that angle.

By the way off topic but I got my first close look at a mounted curtis today. Seemed to me like the back of the angle cylinder/a-fram ears hung very low down. Enough that when raising the plow to stack you would hit curbs etc. Any problems with this Goldpro? When the plow was on the ground the a-frame was level. It was on a F350.


----------



## sparky8370

TRUCK CHAMPION;434824 said:



> The new tundra is the only half ton on the market that will actually send power to ALL 4 WHEELS when engaged in 4wd. Tundra's A-TRAC system uses the ABS to transfer power across the open differentals to the wheels with more grip. If you chained a Tundra to a large tree, put it in 4-HI and stomped on the gas it would dig 4 holes, not 2 or 3.


If I did that with my d-max, I'd just pull the tree down.wesport


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Flipper;456996 said:


> Kind of looks like a Ram from that angle.
> 
> By the way off topic but I got my first close look at a mounted curtis today. Seemed to me like the back of the angle cylinder/a-fram ears hung very low down. Enough that when raising the plow to stack you would hit curbs etc. Any problems with this Goldpro? When the plow was on the ground the a-frame was level. It was on a F350.


never had a problem with mine, i push over alot of curbs as well never hit em.


----------

